# Let's hear where you're from



## AirMarionette

LA LA LA LA LA CAN'T HEAR YOU LA LA LA ... and that's when I decided to invest in my 401k.


----------



## clear moon

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I didn't think it would pick up on the music I was playing... oops

and Jazzanova, you would have a great voice for hypnotism...


----------



## sts06

I'm totally going to do this once the kids are in bed and I have some peace and quiet. I adore hearing the way people say things.

Edit: and here it is. Sorry about the weird buzzing sound. My mic is picking up something from somewhere.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEQ4ySjYk6a5YpDb1


----------



## Disfigurine

Ahhh I don't know if this will work:

eeeeeeeeeeeeeep

and if it does..
CRAP


----------



## pmj85

I'd just like to point out that a "Daddy long-legs" is actually one of those large, dopey flies with bloody huge legs. They're perfectly harmless but they like to fly at your face then completely spaz out all over it.

God, you foreigners know nothing


----------



## Vaka

@_pmj85_ It can refer to a type of fly, but it can also refer to a type of spider.


----------



## firedell

pmj85 said:


> I'd just like to point out that a "Daddy long-legs" is actually one of those large, dopey flies with bloody huge legs. They're perfectly harmless but they like to fly at your face then completely spaz out all over it.
> 
> God, you foreigners know nothing


----------



## pmj85

Paranoid Android said:


> @_pmj85_ It can refer to a type of fly, but it can also refer to a type of spider.


I'm well aware of that, my post was intended to be sarcastic :blushed:










Ick.


----------



## Scruffy

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Man, ok so it sounds way different in your head. I've heard around Michigan/Detroit area, we speak harsher? With clippier and sharper constants.


----------



## Vaka

@Scruffy...For some reason, I imagined your voice to be quite a bit deeper


----------



## Third Engine

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH

Just noticed how I take a breath after every 3 words. bahaha


----------



## Scruffy

Paranoid Android said:


> @_Scruffy_...For some reason, I imagined your voice to be quite a bit deeper


@Paranoid Android well ouch man, I'm pretty monotone.


----------



## TheWaffle

Lol, I felt weird sitting in my room talking to my computer. >__>'

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## TheYellow

That was such an awkward conversation with my wall, especially when I would laugh and nothing would happen- walls have no sense of humor....
EDIT: WARNING-LOUD!
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## MissJordan

I'm Jordan Clarke, lesser known as MisterJordan.
I'm from South Sydney.

And I don't have a microphone...


----------



## phoelomek

I can haz yer accentz? I want them. ALL OF THEM. Teach me yer waiz plz.

Hmmph. I ramble. And I think I had way too much fun with this ... :tongue:

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

phoelomek said:


> I can haz yer accentz? I want them. ALL OF THEM. Teach me yer waiz plz.
> 
> Hmmph. I ramble. And I think I had way too much fun with this ... :tongue:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


You're hilarious


----------



## prplchknz

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails ps i'm getting over being sick.


----------



## IncredibleMouse

phoelomek said:


> I can haz yer accentz? I want them. ALL OF THEM. Teach me yer waiz plz.
> 
> Hmmph. I ramble. And I think I had way too much fun with this ... :tongue:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## IncredibleMouse

prplchknz said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails ps i'm getting over being sick.


Far more interesting than you think. :blushed:


----------

